# Better than blade chuck for Delta



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! So yall are awesome and I know I will get good advice on this. I have had many scrollsaws in the past for personal use and teaching. My fav was the Dewalt 788. I sold it after 10 years cuz really needed the money but it was in perfect condition. It has the tumbscrew blade chuck. Anywho, I have a Delta 40-570 now which I really like but I HATE the goofy quickset II blade holders. They have a lever and spring and just dont work well and really tries my patience. Wondering if the better and simple blade chuck that's on the Dewalt(and many of the newer ones including Delta) would somehow fit on this saw? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

I can tell you the new delta will not work. the head is different in the mechanics. the new one has a knob on the head to tension it, that is attached to the main arm and your arm will be in the way and probably isn't wide enough. this is from the videos I watched on your model. maybe you can get a new spring for yours. I would think there would be an adjustment screw for that. I could be wrong. or buy a new delta I don't use mine a lot but its very nice. everyone says the dewalt is great I have not used it but I got a new delta from amazon warehouse deals for 350.00 only problem was a sticker was messed up. the first one I got from them the table would not seat but I returned it and got a better one cheaper.


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

Marty, 
In my experience the quickset is the best blade holder ever made…period.
What are the issues you are having with it? Maybe we can get you on track with the quickset.


----------



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! I just like the knob style better. So simple. This quickest II style is a pain. Too many little parts and it doesnt hold the blade consistantly. And it always breaks on the bottom and need to use screw driver and pliers. I've used them for years and just done with them.


----------

